# Fully Operational ICS ROM?



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have been away from the Bionic world for a bit. I took the jump and picked up a G-nex and gave the Bionic to my wife. She was playing around with my phone and stated that she would like to have her device "look like that". Right now she is running a rooted stock version of .904. Are there any ROMs out there that are fully functional? When I was still using the Bionic there was still trouble with the video and front facing camera.

Any ideas would be great. Thanks in advance.

Ben


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would not consider ics fully functional. Scratchy static bluetooth which is the killer for me. Data works much better now but will still drop out. No hardware video codecs. Cams work but no video. Honestly, I personally don't think of it as a daily driver. I love ics on the bionic but i can't deal with the data and bluetooth issues. The official ics update for the bionic will be out soon- Q3.
I would stick with eclipse 2.2 its very stable and there are alot of themes for it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome...thanks for the info. I was looking at that one last night and it may be the one that I end up going with for her device.


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> Are there any ROMs out there that are fully functional?


Don't think so. But I do know of a fully operational battlestation...


----------



## noobz2men (Apr 5, 2012)

@underwater_mike ha

The ICS based ROMS are progressing nicely. There are some great devs hard at work trying to make it more stable. If you and/or your wife don't want to dick around with her phone too much, Eclipse 2.2 is flawless and the nICEcream theme for it is perfect in my opinion. I get around 15-20 hours per charge averaging moderate use. If you are fiendin for that ICS, then give Gummy a shot. It's quite close to being perfect as well.


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

noobz2men said:


> @underwater_mike ha
> 
> The ICS based ROMS are progressing nicely. There are some great devs hard at work trying to make it more stable. If you and/or your wife don't want to dick around with her phone too much, Eclipse 2.2 is flawless and the nICEcream theme for it is perfect in my opinion. I get around 15-20 hours per charge averaging moderate use. If you are fiendin for that ICS, then give Gummy a shot. It's quite close to being perfect as well.


I run Gummy on my Gnex and I love it, but I know that my wife uses her video camera and front facing camera pretty regularly, so I think I am going to just go Eclipse for now. I have always like Nitro's work.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I sat on my unsafe system pretty much since being able to get back on a stock release, then rebloated it waiting for..

Finally broke down and flashed Eclipse 2.2 .. First couple of days the battery seemed to be going fast (I know, not enough time) but this morning I charged to 100 and recalibrated and am on 56 now (moderate use)..

So far everything I've added back works and it's fast. I think the only thing I might do different is add adwex for the gestures and more icons on bottom launcher but I wanted to use it with default launcher for a week or so first.

My market hasn't updated to play, yet, but I flashed the Sept 2011 GApps-wasn't sure if ROM had them or not..

Anyway, +1 for Eclipse 2.2


----------

